# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  افضل قصيدة في الدفاع عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد نشر الرسوم

## عبد الكريم

افضل قصيدة في الدفاع عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد نشر الرسوم

رسولُ الله أسمى وأعظم
في مدحه تتنافس الأقلامُ
وبذكـره تتشرَّف الأقوامُ
أنا إن كتبتُ الشعرَ أمدح سيدي
طه فهذا الفخرُ والإكرامُ 
فَلَكَ المهابةُ في القلوب جميعِها
واليك يا خيــرَ الأنامِ ســــــــــــــ  لامُ 
فيك المكارمُ والعلا قد مُثِّلَتْ
أنت النبي القائدُ المِقدامُ
إني أرى الكلماتِ قد وَجَمَتْ أسىً
حزناً. وصمتُ الواجمين كلامُ
قد قال: عذراً يا محمدُ حالُنا
تبكي له الأيامُ والأعوامُ 
الغربُ يهزأ والرسومُ تكاثرت
بفعاله قد زُلْزِلَ الإسلامُ
رسموا الرسوم الساخراتِ وما دَرَوا
أن النبيَّ أعزَّهُ العلاَّمُ
قد مُزِّقَ القرآنُ عِزُّ فخارِنا
بأكفهم والمسلمون نيامُ 
هذه هي الدَّنِمَرْكُ تُظهرُ خبثَها
وتظن أن محمداً سيُضامُ
فلذا كتبت وخافقي جمرُ اللَّظى
والعينُ مني دمعُها سجَّامُ
لكنني ساءلت نفسي قائلا:
أيخاف من نبح الكلاب هُمامُ؟!
أيُدَنَّسُ البحرُ العظيمُ وما حوى 
يوماً إذا سبحت به الأقزامُ؟!
أتُرَوِّعُ الأُسْدَ الضراغِمَ فأرةٌ؟!
أم هل يُقَطَّعُ بالغصون حسامُ؟!
فمحمدٌ بدرُ الدجى وبنورهِ
ملأَ الوجودَ تآلفٌ وسلامُ
فبهديه كم زالت الأوهامُ
وبكفه كم حُطِّمَت أصنامُ
فلْتطرقوا يا غربُ رأساً خانعاً
فوجوهُكم تباً هي الأقدامُ 
*الشاعر مصطفى قاسم عباس* 


منقول للفائدة

----------


## محمود الشرقاوي

رائع هزني فعلا واثر في .

----------


## الأيام

بارك الله تعالى فيك وشكرا لك على نقلك وشكري للشاعر القدير على قصيدته

----------


## الأيام

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك و في نقلك القيم

----------


## الأيام

هذه هي الدَّنِمَرْكُ تُظهرُ خبثَها
وتظن أن محمداً سيُضامُ
فلذا كتبت وخافقي جمرُ اللَّظى
والعينُ مني دمعُها سجَّامُ
لكنني ساءلت نفسي قائلا:
أيخاف من نبح الكلاب هُمامُ؟!
أيُدَنَّسُ البحرُ العظيمُ وما حوى 
يوماً إذا سبحت به الأقزامُ؟!
أتُرَوِّعُ الأُسْدَ الضراغِمَ فأرةٌ؟!
أم هل يُقَطَّعُ بالغصون حسامُ؟!
فمحمدٌ بدرُ الدجى وبنورهِ
ملأَ الوجودَ تآلفٌ وسلامُ
فبهديه كم زالت الأوهامُ
وبكفه كم حُطِّمَت أصنامُ
فلْتطرقوا يا غربُ رأساً خانعاً
فوجوهُكم تباً هي الأقدامُ 
لله درها من كلمات!!!!

----------

